# Review: Decimator Drums - Audio Imperia



## Epicomposer (May 4, 2017)

Audio Imperia just recently released *DECIMATOR DRUMS* - an action orientated cinematic drum ensemble library for film, game and trailer music producers.
We've had the pleasure to give the library a thorough test drive.

"Decimator Drums was produced by Danish composer and sound designer Martin Hasseldam and it’s the first instrument in Audio Imperia’s upcoming *Blockbuster Percussion* series. Decimator Drums was designed to redefine the sound of ensemble drum kits in modern trailer scores and in particular for the fast, action-packed tracks in modern trailer music.
In addition to the *playable ensemble drums* patches, Decimator Drums provides you with a variety of processed *drum kits, loops and *a series of* sound effects* – all created from the original Decimator Drums source material."​
Read the *full review* here:
*epicomposer.com/audio-imperia-decimator-drums-review/*
*




*


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 4, 2017)

Epicomposer said:


> Audio Imperia just recently released *DECIMATOR DRUMS* - an action orientated cinematic drum ensemble library for film, game and trailer music producers.
> We've had the pleasure to give the library a thorough test drive.
> 
> "Decimator Drums was produced by Danish composer and sound designer Martin Hasseldam and it’s the first instrument in Audio Imperia’s upcoming *Blockbuster Percussion* series. Decimator Drums was designed to redefine the sound of ensemble drum kits in modern trailer scores and in particular for the fast, action-packed tracks in modern trailer music.
> ...



Hi, the link doesn't work. Would like to read the review, as I personally use Decimator.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 4, 2017)

http://epicomposer.com/audio-imperia-decimator-drums-review/


----------



## Epicomposer (May 4, 2017)

Hey, sorry for the inconvenience! Edited the original post, now the link works


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 4, 2017)

Decimator Drums is indeed great, *thank you for your review*.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 25, 2017)

I have tons of AI, and I kinda hate giving the name away because (though they're fairly popular in the sample world), I pretended they were my secret weapon. Still, all kinds of great stuff. I'll be picking up more in the future.


----------

